# Light riser bar? China Carbon Handlebars?



## frantik! (Sep 10, 2012)

Am I asking for a trip to the dentist buying some chinese carbon handlebars? Saw some for like $20 in the 150g range.. tempting to try, but if it's going to cost me a few teeth, maybe not.

Any known good riser handlebars that are light? Trying for like 50mm rise ~700mm wide


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

There are some sold by BXT on eBay. They are light and very inexpensive. i think they are called the HB002. I have the flat bars from them and they are very nice and the risers are on their way. I also have the riser bars from Dengfu and they are a bit heavier (200g). I am going on my 4th year with these are they have been flawless. for reference i am 250lbs and ride rigid SS, so these bars take a beating. 

The only time you are guaranteed a dental visit is the easton or race face branded bars selling for $25. the companies that have their own brand have from my experience been very solid options.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

One guy around here mentions that broken bars are most commonly due to over-tightening, which is an interesting point, probably some truth in it. I bought some risers from BXT, they look very nice, I've got them on an old Klein 26er at the moment, but I have to admit I don't have any rides on that bike yet, I have pushed down on the bars a bunch, and they seem fine. I've had good experiences with bxt frame, and two seatposts so I thought I'd try their bars. My impression is that bxt is doing a decent job with carbon.
I'm suspicious of what seems to be a common belief that all 'generic' or off brand China carbon forks or bars are an accident waiting to happen, but I also don't want to be the test dummy. I did buy a 'bontrager' 27.2 seatpost for super cheap off ebay a few years ago, it was really light, like 180g or something. I used it for a while, but the single bolt clamp slipped during a race, and I can't have that so I changed it out for a 2 bolt clamp. I gave it to a friend, he was running it up pretty high and he snapped it off during a race, so I agree on avoiding brand name too-cheap carbon.


----------



## frantik! (Sep 10, 2012)

wow I would think Bontrager (trek), Easton and Race Face would be more reliable than lesser known brands. Thanks for the tip on BXT. The bars I was looking at are from Tideace, which some people seem to be happy with their stuff on here.

Still a little wary of any handlebars with unknown quality control but I guess if the brand names aren't any more trustworthy then you're always just taking a chance.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

The 'brand name' issue is with the fakes coming out of China; a real Bont/Easton/RF will be great, but the counterfeit stuff is to be avoided. If you think you're getting real Easton for $14.99...


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

I just bought one of these in flat bars. Some of these Chinese parts are really high quality. I sourced parts that look to be the same manufacturer as companies that brand them, like Enve or Thompson. I've been buying machine tool parts out of China, and it's very obvious that some are the exact same parts as from major companies who simply mark them up. 
We'll see.


----------



## frantik! (Sep 10, 2012)

jimPacNW said:


> The 'brand name' issue is with the fakes coming out of China; a real Bont/Easton/RF will be great, but the counterfeit stuff is to be avoided. If you think you're getting real Easton for $14.99...


ah ok that makes more sense.. but still make me wonder about the other bars that are $15...


----------



## Cline (Jan 14, 2004)

I bought a Race Face carbon flat bar from China for $20.00 shipped. It was advertised as a 760mm bar it measured 769mm. I have it on my China carbon 29er hardtail with no issues.


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

The BXTs are $15 and they have been working great. I think a lot of it comes down to intended use. Can a bar be made perfectly safe for $15? yeah, it just may not be a bar that you want to run on a world cup DH course. the $15 bar will have 98% the strength and stiffness of a high end bar (sometime i honestly thing they are the same but for arguments sake). the last 2% is needed in areas that i will never go. just like XTR vs XT, is it better, yeah but i am not, nor will i ever be at a level that will need that difference. 

As long as i am buying from a brand that is selling under their own name i don't worry about it. Tideace has a large enough following and reputation that they are not going to purposefully produce bad products.


----------



## pctloper (Jan 3, 2016)

I have to evaluate the risk---so for me I only run aluminum bars----the weight saving and any damping is just not worth it to me as a failure can be a real issue--I get the allure to save some grams and the named bars are crazy costly but once you break a carbon bar riding and lay on the ground it makes one question the advantages---wheels for sure--frames fine but for me not bars. My 2 cents


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

pctloper said:


> I have to evaluate the risk---so for me I only run aluminum bars----the weight saving and any damping is just not worth it to me as a failure can be a real issue--I get the allure to save some grams and the named bars are crazy costly but once you break a carbon bar riding and lay on the ground it makes one question the advantages---wheels for sure--frames fine but for me not bars. My 2 cents


I've broken several aluminum bars, they are far from fail safe.


----------



## pctloper (Jan 3, 2016)

I agree one can break any bar-----just feel the odds favor the aluminum bar---especially when the ask is for a lite weight carbon bar----


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

The only bars I've broken were aluminum, but that was a long time ago and bars were very skinny near the stem at that time. Those had fatigued and a small crack grew, right at the edge of the stem. I hit a very small water bar on a flat sandy section of an otherwise rough and fast dbl track descent (no injury), the right side just disappeared and I was down before I knew what happened. I'm no engineer, but carbon won't fatigue like aluminum does.
I've got a really old set of Synchros alum bars on my trainer/shed bike with a lot of time on them, I feel like I need to replace them just because of their age.


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

jimPacNW said:


> One guy around here mentions that broken bars are most commonly due to over-tightening, which is an interesting point, probably some truth in it. I bought some risers from BXT, they look very nice, I've got them on an old Klein 26er at the moment, but I have to admit I don't have any rides on that bike yet, I have pushed down on the bars a bunch, and they seem fine. I've had good experiences with bxt frame, and two seatposts so I thought I'd try their bars. My impression is that bxt is doing a decent job with carbon.
> I'm suspicious of what seems to be a common belief that all 'generic' or off brand China carbon forks or bars are an accident waiting to happen, but I also don't want to be the test dummy. I did buy a 'bontrager' 27.2 seatpost for super cheap off ebay a few years ago, it was really light, like 180g or something. I used it for a while, but the single bolt clamp slipped during a race, and I can't have that so I changed it out for a 2 bolt clamp. I gave it to a friend, he was running it up pretty high and he snapped it off during a race, so I agree on avoiding brand name too-cheap carbon.


Yeah that was my opinion, and I'm still sticking with it.

Last year I sold more than a dozen of these handlebars on craigslist and I had four guys who all broke their bars almost right out of the gate. I took the time to meet up with them and do a replacement (which worked out with three of the guys, the other guy was pissed off) and I was able to check bolt tensions of brakes, grips, and shifters on two of these bars. On both of those bars the guys had tightened their brake levers with a long allen wrench and compressed the fibers. Long story short, I told these guys to tighten their stuff to the handlebars just enough that it wouldn't move and none of them ever had an issue as far as I am aware. This is true for ANY carbon bar.

I was also skeptical of chiner bars at first but have been riding them happily for a long time. I never broke one, and have had some nasty crashes, clipped trees, stabbed the bar into the ground, hit rocks, and ride aggressively.

I've settled on BXT bars for everything. The only brand I'm aware of that makes genuine junk is FCFB, I splintered a bar just banging it on the floor.

Compliance and shock absorption in a bar is also proportional to it's horizontal strength. Going with a really thick carbon bar reduces compliance, and it's heavier. I like light and compliant bars, so why pay more?


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

I will roll the dice on cheap Chinese frames, rims, seatpost, etc... But not stems or handlebars. No personal experience with anything bad, just piece of mind.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

I recently bought and received an integrated road handlebar from a well-reputed Chinese brand.

So far, so good. I installed it on my Chinese frame/fork and did a couple of dips on it, full dressed body weight. A little bit of flex and I could see the tire deforming (25mm road tire that expanded to 29mm on my wide road rims), but nothing other than that. That's far, far more than it will ever see during normal riding with my feet on the pedals.

I might be tempted to try what appears to be a Syncros Fraser IC SL lookalike next.


----------



## frantik! (Sep 10, 2012)

I decided to try my luck with an $18 "Toseek" branded riser bar. There were quite a few reviews on amazon of a similar looking bar with another random chinese brand with people saying it broke upon installation with a torque wrench, but no reviews for the Toseek one. So we'll see. I don't do any drops or jumps or anything but I'm still a little wary.

edit: the bar with reviews of cracking ones was actually a listing with a variety of different bars, so it's hard to say if this one is a risk based on those reviews


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

Le Duke said:


> I might be tempted to try what appears to be a Syncros Fraser IC SL lookalike next.


This one?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Air...ree-Stem-Bicycle-accessoires/32954472868.html

I've given that some consideration too, but in the end it's still 20g heavier than my current setup, and not adjustable.

Apparently Winow is the factory that makes these, and they can offer it for $35 per unit if you order five at a time. I lost my link or I'd share here.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

frantik! said:


> Am I asking for a trip to the dentist buying some chinese carbon handlebars? Saw some for like $20 in the 150g range.. tempting to try, but if it's going to cost me a few teeth, maybe not.
> 
> Any known good riser handlebars that are light? Trying for like 50mm rise ~700mm wide


happybuying88 Full Carbon Fiber Mountain Bike Handlebar Bicycle Riser Handlebars Riser Bars 3K Matte MTB Handlebars Carbon Fiber

$31 on Amazon

142 grams, 700mm (they have options between 580 and 760mm)

So far so good, and I have a ton of 'clutter' as you guys call it, on the bars; they are holding up fine. So much clutter I had to get slightly smaller 5.5 inch grips, check out the picture lol.


----------



## Mr. Doom (Sep 23, 2005)

If the bars have a bunch of flex and are wide and light you are rolling the dice. My Asiacom bars disintegrated while testing them out in a parking lot. There may be some budget jems out there but those were not one of them. 
I have a FR01 chiner frame set up for gravel grinding and just built up a BXT for mellow XC trails but would not hit the gnar with them expecting good results. Read reviews and go with something that has many other guinea pigs sort out the good from the bad.
(The bar that broke snapped at the bend and not near any clamp so it was not an installation error)


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

I have a Tideace riser bar on it's way for testing, will post results.


----------



## frantik! (Sep 10, 2012)

I got my bar from ebay today (US seller of a chinese bar). The ad pics showed a bar branded with "Toseek" but the one i recieved is branded "Earrell". 130g for a 700mm riser. It doesn't feel too flexy in my hands, will try on the bike. I don't take any big hits or anything but I still don't want the bars breaking


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

frantik! said:


> I got my bar from ebay today (US seller of a chinese bar). The ad pics showed a bar branded with "Toseek" but the one i recieved is branded "Earrell". 130g for a 700mm riser. It doesn't feel too flexy in my hands, will try on the bike. I don't take any big hits or anything but I still don't want the bars breaking


Be careful. It doesn't matter if they aren't flexy, that says nothing about being brittle and easy to crack.


----------



## frantik! (Sep 10, 2012)

sissypants said:


> Be careful. It doesn't matter if they aren't flexy, that says nothing about being brittle and easy to crack.


are there any kind of tests I can do to safely test this?

I got it mounted and it didn't asplode, so that's good. I gingerly put almost all my weight on it and I lived. It feels pretty solid honestly. I'm going to be a little paranoid for a while though.

And holy moly the bar it replaced was a pig.. 377g for a handlebar! I knew it was heavy stock parts but wow. So it was nice to lose half a pound off the front end. Now the bike feels really back-heavy so I gotta find 250g to lose back there.. I haven't weighed the seatpost and saddle but I'm sure there's plenty to lose there too. Another china carbon adventure awaits!


----------



## frantik! (Sep 10, 2012)

I tested out the bar and it felt fine.. I don't do anything too crazy so I can't attest to how well it would handle big drops or anything but for regular riding it feels good. This is the bar I got https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-US-MTB...-Road-Cycling-Bicycle-Riser-Bars/112982521013


----------



## dundermifflin (Dec 26, 2018)

I'm tempted on the BXT bars but everything I've ever bought from china for cheap has been complete garbage.


----------



## DaleinTexas (Mar 27, 2016)

My BXT straight bars should be here this week...we shall see..


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I think I might try these out in a flat 740mm,
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...pm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.259.5b7a3c001EaJFk

"Passed EN 14766 Standards and the JAPAN JIS Standards."






I can't believe these carbon bars come at a cost under $20. What am I missing? I currently have two Enve bars than are almost $300 combined.:madman:


----------



## LuckyCharm4x4 (Dec 16, 2011)

Not trying to hi-jack, but I have some bars for sale in the Classifieds. No, they aren't cheap, but they are light and wide. Happy searching. PM if interested.

https://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=116431


----------



## frantik! (Sep 10, 2012)

RS VR6 said:


> I can't believe these carbon bars come at a cost under $20. What am I missing? I currently have two Enve bars than are almost $300 combined.:madman:


yeah I wonder myself.. I'd guess you're mostly paying for liability insurance and quality assurance. I've been happy with my china bar, it's light and rides nice. It hasn't given me any reason to worry so far, to the point I went ahead and ordered a carbon seat post


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

RS VR6 said:


> I can't believe these carbon bars come at a cost under $20. What am I missing? I currently have two Enve bars than are almost $300 combined.:madman:


I can't believe they cost 13 Eu and shipping to Mexico is 69 Eu!


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

doccoraje said:


> I can't believe they cost 13 Eu and shipping to Mexico is 69 Eu!


Wow...that sucks. There is also a vendor on eBay selling the same bar. Maybe they'll ship for less.

I just might buy the bar. Lol...not sure what to do to give me peace of mind enough to actually install it on my bike.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

I was just curious, I'll keep using my Schmolke riser.


----------



## frantik! (Sep 10, 2012)

RS VR6 said:


> not sure what to do to give me peace of mind enough to actually install it on my bike.


you just have to take it easy at first and progressively try things that put more stress on the bar. first i tried bending it before I even put it on my bike.. felt good. Then once it's installed, put all your weight on the bars and push down before you even ride it. If it still feels good, go for a ride, take it off a few curbs and other easy stuff, then keep moving up. I still would be hesitant to use a super light bar for any kind of big hits though


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Well...I got and installed the "Toseek" bar. Fit and finish look pretty good. Installed it. Torqued the bar clamp to 4nm...and did the levers to where I just started feeling a bit of tension on my wrist. Rode it around the block and went off some curbs...didn't hear anything abnormal.

And its a 5 deg backwseep...while my Enve is 9 deg. Kinda made adjusting the tilt of the bar kinda strange.

Now to work up the nerve to ride it on the dirt!:skep:


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

RS VR6 said:


> Well...I got and installed the "Toseek" bar. Fit and finish look pretty good. Installed it. Torqued the bar clamp to 4nm...and did the levers to where I just started feeling a bit of tension on my wrist. Rode it around the block and went off some curbs...didn't hear anything abnormal.
> 
> And its a 5 deg backwseep...while my Enve is 9 deg. Kinda made adjusting the tilt of the bar kinda strange.
> 
> ...


The graphics look just like the ones on a bar I had that broke. Be careful!


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

RS VR6 said:


> Well...I got and installed the "Toseek" bar. Fit and finish look pretty good. Installed it. Torqued the bar clamp to 4nm...and did the levers to where I just started feeling a bit of tension on my wrist. Rode it around the block and went off some curbs...didn't hear anything abnormal.
> 
> And its a 5 deg backwseep...while my Enve is 9 deg. Kinda made adjusting the tilt of the bar kinda strange.
> 
> ...


As long as you have not over torqued things which it sounds like you have not, you should be fine. I don't have the Toseek bars but i am on year 3 of a toseek stem and have had no issues. i also weight 250lbs.


----------



## frantik! (Sep 10, 2012)

interesting to hear such a range of experiences.. i have a bar that has similar graphics but a different logo. so far i've been happy but it's on a rigid fork bike so i'm not doing massive jumps or anything


----------



## RonSonic (Jan 8, 2005)

I have a few rides on just such a handlebar. It survived visual and "see if I can bust this thing over my knee" testing. Mounted, torqued. So far, all's good.

No problem with one their seatposts, have more miles on that.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

I was tempted and went with a $39 carbon bar that would look about right swapping from the OEM ultra narrow bar on a 91 HardRock.
Decided to put it on my '17 Marin that had 810 mm. Working great and holding up just fine. Narrower than 810 works better on the trails I ride too.

It has some white triangle graphics that I didn't care for so I blacked it out with some electrical tape.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

BXT makes a good bar, and I got a couple at $18 each last year. Their new bars are like $60 each, RIDICULOUS.


----------



## Skeptastic (Mar 31, 2012)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BXT-carbon...rentrq:41c4696b1740aadcf4c9996dffffe57a|iid:1

Legit, or do they need to be sold by the BXT eBay seller?


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

Those seem to be legit. They also seem a bit on the pricey side. Usually they are around 25-30$


----------



## Skeptastic (Mar 31, 2012)

Jefflinde said:


> Those seem to be legit. They also seem a bit on the pricey side. Usually they are around 25-30$


Thank you. Yeah, after some more digging, I found the same bars from the BXT eBay store for he price you mentioned. Later, I came across BXT's Aliexpress page, and it seems they sell everything for quite a bit less there. Do you, or doe anyone else know if their Aliexpress page is as legit as their eBay page? Here's what I'm looking at, for clarification:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Full-Carbo...ike-Handlebar-Bicycle-Flat-Riser/222618711274

vs

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32654860885.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.2b493c00ISAj8J&mp=1

and

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Full-Carbo...Road-Bike-27-2mm-31-6mm-seatpost/222618606321

vs

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32823444196.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.2b493c00ISAj8J&mp=1

The prices on Aliexpress are so low that it's seriously mind-blowing. Assuming the Aliexpress page is BXT's legit page, has anyone had any worse service when ordering from Ali as opposed to ordering fro eBay?


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

I have not purchased from the BXT aliexpress page but make sure you look at total cost including shipping. I have purchased lots of stuff from their eBay page (2 handlebars on order now). For seatpost I actually have been going with the Elita ultralight straight post. I think they are sold by simplesr or something like that. But the bxt is decent too. Just a little heavier.


----------



## Skeptastic (Mar 31, 2012)

Jefflinde said:


> I have not purchased from the BXT aliexpress page but make sure you look at total cost including shipping. I have purchased lots of stuff from their eBay page (2 handlebars on order now). For seatpost I actually have been going with the Elita ultralight straight post. I think they are sold by simplesr or something like that. But the bxt is decent too. Just a little heavier.


That's real. The Ali listings mentioned shipping charges, but once in the cart they appear to include free shipping. I'm gonna move further forward in the order process and see if it really is free shipping. If so, Under $30 total for a post and bars is a little intimidating, as good of a deal as it may seem to be.

Are there companies that folks consider to be better quality than BXT, like Tideace, TanTan, or someone else? I see TanTan mentioned for frames, but I'm just looking at bars and a setback post.

EDIT: You were right... they're charging like $18 shipping for he handlebars, but nothing for the post.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I'd sooner Insert a frayed shift cable down my dick, than buy Chinese anything, if it can at all be avoided...


----------



## Skeptastic (Mar 31, 2012)

deleted


My mistake. I completely missed the fact that I'm viewing the posts at a 90-degree angle instead of he 73-75 degree angle they will typically be in, with a XC bike.


----------



## circuitsports (Aug 11, 2020)

Considering that you can die if your handlebar fails, is it really worth it? If you lurk on ig right now there is tons of broken high quality carbon bar pics and vids especially on dh bikes.


----------



## circuitsports (Aug 11, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BY_BcuVgFVo/
 Imagine this going downhill over some rocks


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

circuitsports said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BY_BcuVgFVo/
> Imagine this going downhill over some rocks


No, I'm afraid I can't imagine using road aero bars downhill over some rocks.


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

Heretic Skeptic said:


> That's real. The Ali listings mentioned shipping charges, but once in the cart they appear to include free shipping. I'm gonna move further forward in the order process and see if it really is free shipping. If so, Under $30 total for a post and bars is a little intimidating, as good of a deal as it may seem to be.
> 
> Are there companies that folks consider to be better quality than BXT, like Tideace, TanTan, or someone else? I see TanTan mentioned for frames, but I'm just looking at bars and a setback post.
> 
> EDIT: You were right... they're charging like $18 shipping for he handlebars, but nothing for the post.


Sorry to keep giving my opinion but i do love me some china carbon. Brands like TanTan, Toseek, Tideace, Ican ect. are all from my experience producing decent quality items. I would stay away from anything that has branding that it copying or imitating a name brand's name or logo. would also recommend the bars and seat post direct from DengFu. i have used those in the past and never had any issues.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

Since this is back up again; I bought bxt risers for my shed bike maybe a year ago, I got narrow for my narrow trails (660mm, and 146g, I wouldn't buy that narrow again, it was a while ago), I started getting sore knuckles because I think they are too stiff, probably at least partially because of the narrow width and the shed-26er has a near-rigid old rockshox, so I put some aluminum bars on (about 720mm) and my knuckles started feeling better.
I've had bxt carbon road bars on my road bike for over a year, I ride road about 3x a week in summer/warm months, probably 60miles per week or more, they're holding up great, and they're half the weight of the stock Scott/Synchros bars (you'd think they'd put a lighter bar on a Ultegra equipped carbon Foil 20). Bxt road bars went on my kids bike last summer, those are great too. I'm completely comfortable using bxt road bars.

I'm still a little nervous about no-name carbon flat bars on the mountain bikes, I think the cheaper name brands that could be trusted would include Performance/Nashbar, and I've had eXotic risers from discobrakes on my hardtail race bike for a couple of years now. The eXotic are about $80 iirc. 
I really like the look of many of the aero/flat integrated road bar/stems, but they're all negative rise/ 'slammed', and my old neck doesn't like road bars that low, - a 61cm bike with a riser stem is still going to have some drop from the seat to the bars, I've got about a 3" drop from the seat to the bars with the stem 'up' now, it would be a 5" drop with the integrated bar/stems that are available now, - too much.


----------



## Skeptastic (Mar 31, 2012)

Jefflinde said:


> Sorry to keep giving my opinion but i do love me some china carbon. Brands like TanTan, Toseek, Tideace, Ican ect. are all from my experience producing decent quality items. I would stay away from anything that has branding that it copying or imitating a name brand's name or logo. would also recommend the bars and seat post direct from DengFu. i have used those in the past and never had any issues.


Oh no, please don't apologize! I appreciate all of your feedback. I went ahead and ordered an Elita One post and BXT handlebars. It's good to know that all of those brands are pretty solid. Thank you for all of your help!


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

BXT has risen in sales and brand perception this year and their prices went up, frames were 230 bucks now 500-600 this year. I still said screw buying something as dangerous as bars and bought race face for 120 from jensen. 

I buy china frames, and rims and seat post and hubs and seats, and grips, some of its is as high quality of name brands, some you need to use caution. Most frame bearings were not sealed, so lots of maintenance required, and you might as well replace them with sealed and be done with it 

So ebay will give you better protection for buyer, and much faster refunds if needed. Aliexpress will side on sellers before buyers and so it better be cut and dry or no refund which at best takes 6-10 weeks after purchase. Ive bought 30 ish items from ali and only had 1 go south and I got my money, but every once in a while your item gets hung up in customs for 3-4 weeks on top of the regular 2 weeks. Most items show in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## JonF1 (Oct 2, 2019)

I've been trying to find a 760mm carbon riser bar with at least 35mm rise on ebay or aliX but no such luck. Most of the riser bars are meager 18mm copies of each other and anything with substantial rise looks like it belongs on a BMX or chopper with ape hangers. Where's the good carbon risers like an Ibis or OneUp?


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

JonF1 said:


> I've been trying to find a 760mm carbon riser bar with at least 35mm rise on ebay or aliX but no such luck. Most of the riser bars are meager 18mm copies of each other and anything with substantial rise looks like it belongs on a BMX or chopper with ape hangers. Where's the good carbon risers like an Ibis or OneUp?


the HB-002 is what I am running and based on my crude measurements it has a 35-ish mm rise. I have had these on probably 5 bikes now and they are great. I can only recommend these as a XC bar though as I have no experience with them on a AM or enduro bike. however I am 240lbs and ride them on a rigid SS so they do take some abuse. also in the cold MN winters and have had no issues. Plus they are light, like really light. 120-130g light.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Full-Carbo...var=521462207294&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## JonF1 (Oct 2, 2019)

Jefflinde said:


> the HB-002 is what I am running and based on my crude measurements it has a 35-ish mm rise. I have had these on probably 5 bikes now and they are great. I can only recommend these as a XC bar though as I have no experience with them on a AM or enduro bike. however I am 240lbs and ride them on a rigid SS so they do take some abuse. also in the cold MN winters and have had no issues. Plus they are light, like really light. 120-130g light.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Full-Carbo...var=521462207294&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Those bars top out at 720 width, so no go for me. I too am going to run it on a 12sp rigid but i do like the wider bars for control and comfort (matches my tall body size better).


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

Sorry. Missed the width requirement. Have you looked at the new 35mm diameter bars that some of the direct companies have come out with. Can’t remember who but I think BXT or similar had some. They might come in wider options.


----------



## frantik! (Sep 10, 2012)

frantik! said:


> I decided to try my luck with an $18 "Toseek" branded riser bar. There were quite a few reviews on amazon of a similar looking bar with another random chinese brand with people saying it broke upon installation with a torque wrench, but no reviews for the Toseek one. So we'll see. I don't do any drops or jumps or anything but I'm still a little wary.
> 
> edit: the bar with reviews of cracking ones was actually a listing with a variety of different bars, so it's hard to say if this one is a risk based on those reviews


FWIW, I did end up cracking this bar when I replaced the stem and forgot to use a torque wrench when tightening it up.. DOH!


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

Is everyone using ample carbon assembly compound on these bars? 

I've found that if you're a light rider (and you should be with these products), I can use quite a bit less tightening torque for both the stem and the levers and still have no slippage with carbon paste. And tightening torque seems to be a factor in a lot of these part failures.

Just thinking out loud.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

This is my standard test for any Chinese carbon bar, before installing on the bike. I've been through quite a few, with zero issues. From Toseek to Bontrager and race face knockoffs. The Toseeks are still going strong, even after an accident - head on with a bull bar equipped 4WD that left me in hospital with a broken hip and other damage, and the bike wedged under the 4WD. I'm about 96kg by the way, and am not shy about bouncing on the bars when testing. For the price, I'm happy to replace every year or two, especially after a couple of monumental crashes are involved.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

ghettocruiser said:


> Is everyone using ample carbon assembly compound on these bars?
> 
> I've found that if you're a light rider (and you should be with these products), I can use quite a bit less tightening torque for both the stem and the levers and still have no slippage with carbon paste. And tightening torque seems to be a factor in a lot of these part failures.
> 
> Just thinking out loud.


Not me. I use a torque wrench, and absolute minimum torque values. The bars I've used have like a fine sandpaper finish in the clamp area. Levers I'll just nip up until they don't easily slip on the bars. Can still rotate them, but not easily. Worked for many years now for me


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

I have tested a Chinese carbon to failure before. A buddy and I hung off either end of the bar that was placed over a weight bench in the gym at work. We both bounced off the ends of the bar with all our body weight. It did not fail. Then we inserted one end of the bar as far into the holes on a squat rack (pretty close to where the edge of the stem would be clamping it) and it took a considerable amount of force to fracture the bar. That and the edges of the hole that the bar was inserted into were not very carbon friendly. That was about 5 years ago. The 2nd bar that I bought and installed at the same time has been flawless. And it cost $18, is a 680mm wide bars and weighs about 120g.

I recently had a "duh" moment, rode down the wrong side of an element and at the last possible second, realized that I was going to hit a downed tree pretty hard. I was quite far behind the saddle but still put a significant amount of force into the bar attempting to prevent an OTB moment. The bike stopped quite suddenly with a loud "crack"! I didnt know at the time if it was the handlebar, the carbon front wheel, the carbon steerer on the fork or the carbon leg on the Lefty. I ended the ride because I was uncomfortable not knowing. After going over the bike, I discovered no damage to any of those, but found a seat rail had become detached from the back of my 15 year old Tune Speedneedle. That and the HUGE bruise that I had on the inside of my left thigh where I had "contacted" the seat.

All this to say that I am very happy with my cheap Chinese carbon handlebar.


----------

